# Canine Pantheon



## Kegluneq (Jan 15, 2017)

Greetings one and all. I am currently writing a story and I was making up religions for the various major anthro race types (canine, feline, lizard-folk, etc.).  The main character is a wolf and one of his traveling companions is a cleric for the canine pantheon: The Divine Pack.  The canine religion is based on Nordic traditions but I want to pull from a larger base of mythology to really flesh it out.  After all its the "Canine Pantheon," not just "Wolf Pantheon." 

So far I have the following:

Fenrir, The Alpha: God of Leadership and Strategy (Nordic)
The Divine Mother: Goddess of Healing, Community, and Protection (She-wolf of Rome)
Skoll, The Sun Chaser: God of Light and Fire (Nordic)
Hati, The Moon Chaser: God of Darkness and Illusion (Nordic)
Geri: God of Gluttony (Nordic)
Freki: Goddess of Greed (Nordic)
Amarok, The Stalking Shadow: Goddess of Death, the boogy(wo)man (Inuit)
Garm, The Blood Warrior: God of war or fighting in general (Nordic)
Coyote: God of Trickery and Knowledge (Native American)

Anything you guys know of to make things a little more interesting?


----------



## Mobius (Jan 15, 2017)

Fido, the Domestic : God of Loyalty (Italian)


----------



## Kegluneq (Jan 18, 2017)

Mobius said:


> Fido, the Domestic : God of Loyalty (Italian)


It was interesting to learn where the idea of calling a dog "Fido" came from. Learn something new every day, thanks Mobius!


----------

